# Slow, heavy old steel bike



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Never win a sprint on that heavy MX Leader, not modern enough...


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

yeah.they'll say its been photoshopped to appear like steel bike is in front


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

jroden said:


> Never win a sprint on that heavy MX Leader, not modern enough...


Are those deep carbon rims on your classic steel bike? Certainly not!


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Those are Cosmic Carbones, very nifty looking


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*jroden is an enigma*

Merckx MXL with Cosmic Carbones and dare I say the Big S.
heck, stiff frame, stiff as snot BB and stays that say "Go forth young (old) man"
they climb well for heavy bikes I've heard. don't know as J is riding MINE!!!!!
kidding, glad to see it getting plenty of love.


----------

